# Benchmade 31 bali



## arnisandyz (Apr 4, 2002)

Anyone seen the new #31 balisong from Benchmade?  Small, titanium handles with pocket clip and a 3" utility blade.  sounds like a perfect companion for my #42 or when I have to carry light.

http://www.tripleaughtdesign.com/311.htm


----------



## Don Rearic (Apr 4, 2002)

Wicked fast on latch drop...


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> 
> *Anyone seen the new #31 balisong from Benchmade?  Small, titanium handles with pocket clip and a 3" utility blade.  sounds like a perfect companion for my #42 or when I have to carry light.
> 
> http://www.tripleaughtdesign.com/311.htm *



Hey, arnisandyz...why don't you carry that balisong with the 12" blade you brought to the seminar?  

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 4, 2002)

Being a small statured filipino, A female officer would always think I have something in my pocket, she would never believe "I am happy to see her".  Sorry, bad joke 

Don't say anything about the 31 with the 3" blade!


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> 
> *Being a small statured filipino, A female officer would always think I have something in my pocket, she would never believe "I am happy to see her".  Sorry, bad joke
> 
> Don't say anything about the 31 with the 3" blade! *



Shoot, the only way you could carry that knife is on the roof of your car!  It's not a butterfly knife, it's a butterfly machete.

Cthulhu


----------

